# Zeilenumbruch aus String entfernen.



## Diefenbaker (4. April 2005)

Hallo,

das String welches von  *asctime(timeinfo)*  zurückgegeben wird hat leider an letzter Stelle einen Zeilenumbruch.


```
printf ( "Aktuelle Zeit: %s", asctime(timeinfo));
```

Wie kann ich den entfernen?

P.S. es habdelt sich um C-Code, habe nur wegen der lesbarkeit das PHP-Setup benutzt.


----------



## BadMourning (4. April 2005)

Du kannst den String zwischenspeichern und bearbeiten, sprich
das letzte Zeichen löschen.
(ich gehe mal davon aus, daß asctime Speicher für den String anlegt.


```
char *temp;

temp = ( asctime( timeinfo ) );

// letztes Zeichen löschen
temp[ strlen( temp ) - 1 ] = 0x0;

printf ( "Aktuelle Zeit: %s", temp );

delete []temp;
```

BadMourning


----------



## Diefenbaker (4. April 2005)

danke! funktioniert!


----------

